# Clean Lesson in Greed & Vanity!



## PG02 (Oct 9, 2012)

A friend of mine was walking along the beach the other day when he came across a bottle half buried in the sand. He decided to open it. A Genie suddenly materialised and said," I will grant you three wishes and three wishes only. Use them wisely!" He thought about his first wish and decided, "I think I want 4 million pounds transferred to a Swiss bank account. WHOOSH! He was rich! Next he wished for a Ferrari 458, red in color. WHOOSH! There was the car sitting in front of him. He then asked for his final wish, " I wish I was irresistible to women." WHOOSH! He turned into a box of chocolates!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## R91Audi (Jan 24, 2013)

!


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------

